# "You're getting too big!" Controlled by the Mrs



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a bit of a break from training from beginning of the year till May due to new job, working hours and moving into a place of mine.

Been training last few months with out any issues to routine and diet.

I'm finding it hard to aim myself towards a goal, so I thought I'd keep bulking until my Mrs says "You're getting too big!"

I know my Mrs likes bigger guys, but I'm not sure how big thought I'm willing to test this to see how long it is before she cracks lol

*Training*

Push / Pull / Legs

Two / Three Compounds on each with 5 WORKING sets all around 8 reps

One / Two Isolation on each with 3 WORKING sets all around 12 reps

There's no set exercises as such but it sometimes gets a little busy so I have to improvise.

I've started doing cardio every day as I'm getting fat, though I think it's largely due to not being on any gear whilst training recently.

*EATING*

*
*

I'm currently eating 7 times a day. No meals are set in stone but will post what I have eaten that day. I don't count calories, or macros but my foods are from the typical sources.

4:00am - High Carb / Pro

5:00am - Train

6:30am - High Carb / Pro

9:30am - High Carb / Low Fat / Pro

12:00pm - Med Carb / Med Fat / Pro

3:00pm - Low Carb / Med Fat / Pro

5:30pm - High Fat / Pro

9:30pm - High Fat / Pro

*GEAR*

*
*

1000mg Test E

100mcg GHRP-2 PWO & Pre Bed

100mcg Mod GRF (1-29) PWO & Pre Bed

8iu (Slowly increasing) Novorapid Post Workout

*STARTING PIC*

*
*

*
*


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I don't think my mrs is ****d how big I get but my mum and auntie do say **** like this lol

It's annoying just **** off it's my body not yours!! Argh


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yes size defo matters.

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Do what you gotta do for YOURSELF and no one else. Don't let any one get in the way of your goals.

YOUR body, not theirs.

Good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

You already look good in your starting pic so really interested to see your progress.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it's hard for people you live with to say your too big now because they see you everyday. So they kind of get use to you and don't notice the size change as 1lb ever month isn't a lot to the eye but 12lbs over a year is. So someone that say only sees you at Christmas would be a better judge as they will get the full holy **** he's changed from the last image in my head.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I saw a bloke down the gym only the only day...he's been on 'holiday' & he said he almost didn't recognise me. Dead pleased about that, although I'm not hench like some of you lot.

But you're looking good mate, just keep at it & in 6mos time post up some more pics.

Maybe the wife thinks you might end up looking like some of the freaks you see in the daily fail. (no, not david cameron :lol: )


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't think it would spark a reaction like it has. It's all a bit of fun, chill out guys.

I didn't train today, felt a little drained and flat when I woke up.

Eating wise:

M1: 100g Shreddies, 50g whey isolate

M2: 100g Rice, 250g Lean Turkey Mince

M3: 150g Weight Gainer

M4: 80g Rice, 250g Mince Beef

M5: 80g Pasta, 20g Olive Oil, Tin Tuna

M6: 4 New Potatoes, 250g Salmon

M7: 500g Cottage Cheese, 25g Whey (Will have this before I go to bed this evening)


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes size defo matters.
> 
> Good luck with your goals!


Bigger the better, thanks!



XXVII said:


> Do what you gotta do for YOURSELF and no one else. Don't let any one get in the way of your goals.
> 
> YOUR body, not theirs.
> 
> Good luck! :thumbup1:


Just a bit of fun mate, I'm not really being controlled by her.



Lou Lou said:


> You already look good in your starting pic so really interested to see your progress.


Thank you 



Pkant2002 said:


> I think it's hard for people you live with to say your too big now because they see you everyday. So they kind of get use to you and don't notice the size change as 1lb ever month isn't a lot to the eye but 12lbs over a year is. So someone that say only sees you at Christmas would be a better judge as they will get the full holy **** he's changed from the last image in my head.


I want to try and get a bit freaky with this so she does notice


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

latblaster said:


> I saw a bloke down the gym only the only day...he's been on 'holiday' & he said he almost didn't recognise me. Dead pleased about that, although I'm not hench like some of you lot.
> 
> But you're looking good mate, just keep at it & in 6mos time post up some more pics.
> 
> Maybe the wife thinks you might end up looking like some of the freaks you see in the daily fail. (no, not david cameron :lol: )


Thats the plan mate, would like to make considerable change by end of the year, both in size and hoping to drop bodyfat a tad.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Finished training about an hour ago.

Worked up to 170kg x2 Deadlift with assistance exercises at the end.

Made a load of Mexican Rice and a weeks worth of chicken last night. Just finished off some of it and it's fcuking lush! Can't wait for next few meals


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What's your weight at moment and any recent pics? What's your lifts also?


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

mikemull said:


> What's your weight at moment and any recent pics? What's your lifts also?


Recent Pic is in OP

Not sure, I think I'm around 92kgs

Lifts. Squat, 180kg, Deadlift 195kg, Bench 120kg


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Mate your thread title is false advertisingI thought we were in for a juicy 'pursue your own dreams v please the family' debate and all we got ourselves here is just another bulking journal!

Its a good title for reeling ppl in though 

Seriously though mate good luck with your goals


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Is your Mrs a dwarf from the wizard of oz


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I had the same from my missus a few years ago. "You're getting too big!"

Wouldn't even have sex 'cos she thought I would 'squash' her.

Luckily, she came to her senses! :rolleye:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

foodaddict said:


> Mate your thread title is false advertisingI thought we were in for a juicy 'pursue your own dreams v please the family' debate and all we got ourselves here is just another bulking journal!
> 
> Its a good title for reeling ppl in though
> 
> Seriously though mate good luck with your goals


It was the idea lol 

Thanks man


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> Is your Mrs a dwarf from the wizard of oz


Not quite


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck mate : )


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Pretty bad days worth of eating; Busy in work and had little time to eat. Will try and make up for it now though.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Decided to force as much food down my neck as poss yesterday as I wasn't really doing anything!

Meal 1: 200g Shreddies

Train: Squat / Bench

Meal 2: 200g Rice, 250g Mince

Meal 3: 200g Rice, 250g Mince

Meal 4: 200g Weight gainer

Meal 6: 10 Whole Eggs

Meal 7: 500g Cottage Cheese

I pulled a muscle in my lower back testing various squat stances. Felt that quite a narrow one was working better but with that I felt general stability was a little worse compared to a wider stance - When I was grinding a few reps for some reason I twisted very slightly and it went.

Hurt quite a bit about 5pm yesterday, but after a day of anti inflammatorys and hot water bottage feels a lot better. Probably not going to be deadlifting on tomorrow though.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Worked up to 102.5kg x 5 Flat bench this morning. Felt fine, wrist still knackered with tendinitis or something.

Something I've noticed after eating a lot of beef is that my body seems to really like fat. At the end of the day I'm full as a house, going to be trying to add as many different sources of fats as I can and cut down on carbs a little.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Back felt a lot better, not 100% so did some careful deadlifts.

Wrist still hurting so couldn't use standard deadlift grip worked up to an easy 160kgs x 3 double overhand - Would have done more with straps but weary of my back. Through in some assistance work.

Finished the session with some HIIT 40 seconds full throttle on rowing machine, 60 seconds off for 20 minutes.

First day of getting more fats into me opposed to carbs. Chucking in a avocado with all my meals as standard, dropped carbs way back and will work up (if needed) depending on my energy levels though out the day. Once my energy is good I'll chuck more fat in.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you even lift?!

Good luck becoming an absolute monster


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Do you even lift?!
> 
> Good luck becoming an absolute monster


I like to think I do!

Thanks man.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Maxed out with flat bench on 105kgs x 7 - really happy with this, looking good for my 3 plate end of year target.

Not got a clue what I weigh; chucked the batteries away for my scales couple weeks ago. I kept standing on them twice a day and getting head fcuked but its nice not obsessing anymore!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Thought my back was better but isn't. Squatted up to 125kgs x 5 for an easy set before pains started to stab my lower back, stopped there, did assistance work with shoulders and arms thrown in.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Diet has gone a bit old school and using a lot of cheap food as I had a phone bill that has set me back a few hundred. So typical food has been;

The Weight gain stuff is old and just using it up for now

Train

M1: 500g Lean Turkey Mince, 150g Rice, 100g spinach

M2: 200g Weight Gain, 25g Whey

M3: 1 Tin Tuna, 200g pasta, 4tbl spoon olive oil

M4: 200g Weight Gain, 25g Whey

M5: 600g Cottage Cheese, 50g Peanut Butter, 25g Whey, Milk till consistency (prob 100ml or so)

Worked my way up to 10iu of Novorapid after training, still not feeling any real signs of hypo but going to keep working up until I do and then drop it back a couple of iu and use that as my usual post workout dose.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wrist is really hurting me and giving me problems as of late; shaking someones hand in work fcukin kills me lol - Training this morning was good, though hindered by my wrist, took a 5kg jump in my bench but as said felt hindered. Going to invest in some wraps. Worked up to 110kgs flat bench x3 probably going to risk another 5kg jump for next session and aim for same amount of reps then start going up by 2.5 again.

Food is still the same in my last post.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Had a squat session earlier in the week, felt pretty bad, not sure why.

Deadlifts this morning, surprised myself with an easy 160kgs x 6 reps for 2 sets probably had a few left in the tank though lower back was stinging; Rather be smart about it than push it.

The mrs is complementing me a lot about me getting bigger - good sign, though I feel I have a long way to go to disgust her ;p


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Didn't risk that 5kg jump on bench went 2.5kg less than last time and got two more reps which I'm happy with - 107.5kgs x 5

Shoulders got real painful during the assistance, lifting my arm up to put the key in my door was a nightmare lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Took a good week off for things to heal up, dunno why but feels like I'm falling apart; Both tendons on wrists fcuked, lower back still fragile though ready to smash it tomorrow with deadlifts. Would like to hit 170kg for 5+ reps which will be a 10kg improvment on last time.

As far as food has been going I've been munching on 1.5kg of chicken daily, split in 4 meals, 80g of rice in each with a table spoon of olive oil and a table spoon of coconut oil. Fats are helping me out so much more than just having them toward the end of the day, really starting to rate them.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Had a great session. Top set on deadlift was 170kgs x 7 so very happy with this! I didn't risk a down set and just continued on with my assistance work, skipped DB curls due to wrists - I have really underestimated the power of rest


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Another good session, 110kgs x 6 on bench, felt good.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

This morning squatting felt pretty good, back is feeling a lot better 165kgs x 11 for a top set. Did assistance and trained my arms after.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

My ex bird said to me "your getting too big"

My reply was I could say the same about you....


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Taking a sledge hammer approach now. Forgetting about macros and the such, just getting sh!t load of food down me. It's all going to be made in my kitchen so not proper binge but a lot of pasta and beef.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

My training is going to be a lot more regular and hell of a lot more volume, regular 5 sets of 8 reps, so this will change up. Hoping to get a good amount of growth.


----------

